# looking for plans to build my own printing press



## cosmosamson (Nov 29, 2005)

does anyone know where i can get some good plans to build a screenprinting press? I have used 1,4, and 6 color presses and have a basic understanding of them, but would like to find plans to build one myself...anyone have any suggestions?
thanks, 
lou


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

There's a very comprehensive guide to building your own at:

aaartshirts.com/intro.html

It's the one random people sell on ebay, even though it's public domain.

PROBLEM! The link seems dead. Any clever techies dig all the info out of a cache somewhere?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

There's some information in the internet archive (archive.org)

web.archive.org/web/*/http://www.aaartshirts.com

How can you tell for sure that it's public domain?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Unfortunately the archive.org page for the site is corrupt (near as I could tell when I checked it earlier anyway).

The well known "How To Sell T-Shirts For Fun & Profit" book apparently has some plans for building equipment in it. No doubt someone here owns the book - are the plans useful?


----------



## photodiver (Apr 27, 2005)

Are you just looking for plans to build a simple manual sceenprinting press????


----------



## cameo (Nov 27, 2005)

If your wanting to build a machine yourself, this will take alot of education. I don't think I could do this, but you may be more skilled. I assume that you run machines for printing now, this would certainly give you something to go on. Hands on experience is by far the wisest way model one after your own needs and outcome. 
I would consider looking into alot of good resources and starting one. I wish you the best of luck. Keep me posted so I know how things turn out.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Solmu said:


> Unfortunately the archive.org page for the site is corrupt (near as I could tell when I checked it earlier anyway).


If you check the main site at archive.org there are lots of active pages archived from years ago.

Sometimes the archive.org connection can be spotty though


----------



## cameo (Nov 27, 2005)

Rodney,
Isn't there other resources as well?
I wouldn't bet on it because I really don't know. For those of you have have ventured this way, your suggestions would sure help. What did you mean by spotty?
Can you access it?
This is a new thing for me, I'm not really sure.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

cameo said:


> Rodney,
> Isn't there other resources as well?


Resources for what?




> What did you mean by spotty?
> Can you access it?
> This is a new thing for me, I'm not really sure.


Archive.org is a website that tries to archive all the websites on the web. You can type in a website address and see how it used to look years ago. For example, here's how cafepress looked in early 2000:

web.archive.org/web/20000303002502/http://cafepress.com/


Because it's such a popular service, you can't always connect to the website. Sometimes you can reach it and sometimes you get an error message from archive.org. That's what I mean by spotty


----------



## cameo (Nov 27, 2005)

I see, thanks for the clarification


----------



## cosmosamson (Nov 29, 2005)

photodiver said:


> Are you just looking for plans to build a simple manual sceenprinting press????


 

yes, that's right...


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Rodney said:


> There's some information in the internet archive (archive.org)
> 
> web.archive.org/web/*/http://www.aaartshirts.com
> 
> How can you tell for sure that it's public domain?



I presume it is as I've come across it on many different sites in the last years or so, sometimes for cash, sometimes not.

Indeed, about a year and a half ago when I first found it, when I was looking for information on the clever dryer it tells you how to build (as my old one had just blown up, and I was trying to avoid shelling out $5000), I bought it for $5, with full resale rights (as these things usually are on eBay). 

So I set my price at $0 if anyone can track it down.....


----------



## photodiver (Apr 27, 2005)

Well if you are looking for plans to build a manual screen printing machine, I have one...........


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I presume it is as I've come across it on many different sites in the last years or so, sometimes for cash, sometimes not.


It could be that someone has stolen the copyrighted text and is just reselling it. 

I wouldn't guess something is in the public domain just because you see it in lots of places. There is a lot of copyright theft happening out there.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Rodney said:


> It could be that someone has stolen the copyrighted text and is just reselling it.
> 
> I wouldn't guess something is in the public domain just because you see it in lots of places. There is a lot of copyright theft happening out there.


In which case, I offer it for resale at $0 on my resale license, if anyone finds it in the archives


----------



## Edgar Davila (May 28, 2006)

Did you find the plans? i want a copy can you do that for me? i whant to built all the neccesary equip
thanks a lot


----------



## fizz (Mar 4, 2006)

There are a good set of plans in how to print t-shirts for fun and profit.
I have made to 1 colour press It is great. There are also plans for a 4 colour press.
Phil


----------



## SC2565 (Apr 28, 2006)

stencilinternational.com/tutorials.php all ya need


----------



## KRSCARBERRY (Aug 10, 2007)

Check out this site it is very informative. Free screen printing press plans


----------



## rayham870 (Nov 21, 2009)

Try looking at the plans at Free Four Color Screen Printing Press Plans | DIY Homemade T-Shirt Press they are free and look pretty good.


----------



## denck (Apr 7, 2009)

Klinge 4-Color Print Station


----------



## rayham870 (Nov 21, 2009)

darin,

that site is obsolete now. for free plans for a 4 color press go to Free Four Color Screen Printing Press Plans | DIY Homemade T-Shirt Press.


----------

